# Moss found in backyard creek. Need help ID



## Durtturbine (Mar 23, 2014)

I found some moss in my creek. It looks like java moss but im not to sure. I was wondering if anyone could help me ID it. I live in central Georgia. If you need any more info let me know. Thanks yall!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

There are native mosses all over the world. I do not know that yours is actually Java Moss. It is more likely a native moss that can handle the colder climate. You might ask local experts, or research at some sites that specialize in native aquatic plants.


----------



## Durtturbine (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not to sure of any specialists anywhere near me. But I shall try. =). I'm positive it isn't java moss as it being from Asia..Unless someone dumped it back there. I've also tried googling native aquatic species of Ga with no return. Cant find anything on it. It also kinda looks like Xmas moss.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

If you have plenty of time, here's a good place to start: http://plants.usda.gov/checklist.html


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Other moss sites: 
http://www.efloras.org/flora_page.aspx?flora_id=50 (it doesn't include all North American moss genera yet)
http://www.mobot.org/plantscience/BFNA/V1/KeyToMosses_2.htm
But it's hardly possible to use the keys without bryological knowledge, microscope with micrometer scale, and dissecting tools.
It looks to me similar to Taxiphyllum as well as Vesicularia, but surely other genera can't be excluded. At least it's a pleurocarpous moss: https://www.mossandstonegardens.com/blog/knowing-your-acrocarp-from-you-pleurocarp-moss-rocks/ There are several N American Taxiphyllum species, the only Vesicularia treated in the Moss Flora of North America is V. vesicularis.
For saving material for ID in spe by any expert, you can dry a part of the moss and store it in an envelope, together with info about the locality.

The southeastern U.S. states seem to be a very interesting area to look for aquatic and amphibian mosses! I believe that e.g. Callicostella pallida and Cyclodictyon varians are probably suited for aquarium culture.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

...I meant amphibious mosses, not amphibian. Too late for editing...


----------

